# feststellen, was bereite ge'emerged wurde

## TheDodger

Kann man sowas?

----------

## jaso

Sieh Dir mal qpkg aus dem Paket

app-admin/gentoolkit

an

----------

## dad

Es gibt auch verschiedene grafische Frontends, z.B. kportagemaster.

http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=portage&section=projects

----------

